# Roubaix Tire Size help



## burk (May 5, 2010)

I'd like to exchange the tires on a Roubaix Expert that I'm contemplating purchasing. If possible I'd like to go with a 700x28 and if this is too large then a 700x25. Does anyone have any experience with any particular tires of these sizes on this frame? 

The reason for the size increase is strictly comfort. I'm age 64 and 5'10" 148lbs.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jrosteck (Oct 28, 2007)

700 x 25 is not a problem


----------



## DNM (Feb 27, 2008)

*25's and lower pressure?*



The reason for the size increase is strictly comfort. I'm age 64 and 5'10" 148lbs.
Thanks for your help.[/QUOTE said:


> Size alone will not help the ride a lot unless you lower the pressure as well. I would think that at 148 pounds, you could run 25's fairly low (85-90 psi) and not worry about pinch flats.
> 
> I have an S-Works. Not sure how much the tire clearance differs from the Expert.. I could not fit the wheels with Conti 4000 25mm on Sun M18 rims (fairly wide rims), but did easily fit the new Conti Grand Prix 24mm mounted on a narrower rim. To be honest, I don't know if the rim or the tire made the most difference, but my point is that 24 fits well, 25 of same brand does not work at all.


----------

